
Southwest Flew Millions on Jets with Unconfirmed Maintenance Records - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/southwest-flew-millions-on-jets-with-unconfirmed-maintenance-records-government-report-says-11580380201
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/S3kmW](http://archive.is/S3kmW)

